# Post your Digital Art here!



## SquarePeg (Mar 24, 2021)

This thread is for posting both fun and serious photos that have been edited/altered to create digital art.  Composites, heavy sliders, filters, cloning, overlays etc.  Realism is not an option here!  If you want, include your process or details about the program used. 


This was created using LRC for initial processing to emphasize the milky way colors and details then Affinity Photo mirror filter and some cloning and blurring of the “reflection”. The a slight HDR filter added in Snapseed.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Scott Whaley (Apr 1, 2021)

I took this photo several years ago at an Asian Festival.  I was just getting into photography and used an old Canon Rebel DSLR.  One of my first attempts at using manual settings.


----------



## Susan Will (Apr 1, 2021)

Cool Shots.... I want to try to shoot bubbles sometime looks interesting!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 2, 2021)

Good shots.....


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 8, 2021)

time travel by SharonCat..., on Flickr

I used Affinity Photo to crop and motion zoom a starry sky then used PS to replace the sky on this boring photo of a local light.  I was trying to recreate digitally a technique I've been wanting to try out with astrophotography.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 11, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> I had this canvas done at a local brick & motor store. I am happy with it. The GFX50R files always print out fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 205412



looks great!   Curious why you posted it in this thread?


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 11, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I had this canvas done at a local brick & motor store. I am happy with it. The GFX50R files always print out fantastic.
> ...



Shot with digital, as art, on canvas.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 11, 2021)

There is a description in the first post that elaborates on the thread theme.


----------



## Gardyloo (Apr 15, 2021)

A couple from Joshua Tree National Park using various filters in PaintShop Pro...











And a row of lanterns at the wonderful Naritasan temple complex (just minutes from Tokyo Narita airport) that I tried to turn into something like a mandala, also using PSP.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 22, 2021)

I flipped this in snap seed. Pulled the structure slider back to smooth the sky.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 23, 2021)

Gardyloo said:


> A couple from Joshua Tree National Park using various filters in PaintShop Pro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like something from a Mandelbrot set.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 23, 2021)

I used Luminar  to replace the sky


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 4, 2021)

Prisma photo app (free) applied to a couple of iPhone photos.  I really like how it works on faces.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 16, 2021)

Quite a nice scene @zulu42


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks yes. This is in front of an Airbnb where all my recent shots came from. A photographer's and birder's  paradise on the Oregon coast.  One could organize a seriously terrific photo retreat or get together here.


----------



## Susan Will (Jul 18, 2021)

Very Nice!


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 19, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Prisma photo app (free) applied to a couple of iPhone photos.
> 
> View attachment 245931


I like the1st one myself. Creates a nice summer mood.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 19, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Thanks yes. This is in front of an Airbnb where all my recent shots came from. A photographer's and birder's  paradise on the Oregon coast.  One could organize a seriously terrific photo retreat or get together here.



Get busy!  And count me in.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 26, 2021)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 26, 2021)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 26, 2021)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 26, 2021)

.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 26, 2021)

Oscar composite for National Dog Day 2021




National Dog Day 2021 by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 26, 2021)

Now _that’s _a busy photo!🍻


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 27, 2021)

(tulips)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 27, 2021)

(tulips & trees)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 27, 2021)

(ditch side)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 27, 2021)

(water)

.


----------



## Gardyloo (Aug 27, 2021)

Chihuly Garden, Seattle







Egg and moon


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 12, 2021)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 12, 2021)

.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 19, 2021)

This is a photo of a yellow golf ball behind one of those glass balls. Negative image with colors pushed hard.


----------



## pez (Sep 22, 2021)

Far Away - drone shot with photoshop filters


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 4, 2021)

The Fells by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 4, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> The Fells by SharonCat..., on Flickr


Well done, this is fantastic.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 4, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Well done, this is fantastic.


Thanks Jc!  At first I was annoyed that the minute I got to the waterfall the clouds broke up and the sun spoiled my shot but I decided to do some creative editing.  I’m happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## davev (Nov 4, 2021)

Old car.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 4, 2021)

davev said:


> Old car.



This things really had style… well done, Dave!


----------



## idle (Nov 4, 2021)

Cockle Bay; Created with Painter




Cockle Bay by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

Original


Cockle Bay Original by Michael J Breen, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 4, 2021)

-


Cool visual impact and colours!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 28, 2022)

HSS Iris by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 27, 2022)

Added a lot of light and atmosphere to this one.  



Dreamscape by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 27, 2022)

@SquarePeg I tried to find this thread, finally gave up an posted my digital art in the general gallery. If you have a min. maybe you could move my post Where The Crows Lead to this thread.


----------

